# Un****ingbelieveable



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

With a healthy JJ we might have won the championship

With a healthy team, and our new additions, we would have been the favorites this year.

It we lose JJ either for nothing or in a sign and trade, we are screwed.

JJ, Nash, Amare, and Marion are all equally important to this team. For Christ sake, pay them all and keep this team together.

I cannot tell you all how angry I am. I’ve been a Suns fan since 1991 and I’ve been through it all. Just when we get THIS close to being a MONSTER team for years to come…we get screwed.

Jerry and Brian are AWESOME.

Sarver sucks!

I was going to buy a 65” TV this year JUST to watch my suns play as the Suns are the only thing I watch on TV. Instead, I think I’m going to invest that $2k in a high powered rifle with scope. 

**** you Sarver!


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Dont even worry about that investment, all shoot him up first with my AK.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Dont even worry about that investment, all shoot him up first with my AK.


Dude, seriously...are you like 12? I mean, who the hell talks about shooting people with their "AK" on a freakin message board. I tried to ignore these annoying comments, but I couldn't after seeing them in several places. It's understandable that you are upset about the things Sarver has done (even though none of it is final yet). But if you want to shoot someone because they didn't resign a basketball player...yeah, I don't even need to finish this sentence.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Exactly, u got it 100% correct. YES, I WANT TO SHOOT HIM.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm not serious about shooting him, but dear god...match JJ and be done with it!

How hard would it be to:

Atlanta signs JJ
Phoenix matches.

Sarver to JJ: “Joe, I'm really sorry this did not go as smoothly as it should have. I am new to this business and I made a huge mistake in the way we handled your situation. I'm really happy to have you back. Please except my sincerest apologizes and let’s try to win a championship. My door is always open.”

Are you going to tell me Joe would not return as a happy camper with a max deal and an apology?


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

I agree we will be screwed if we lose him


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Pacersrock31 said:


> I agree we will be screwed if we lose him


Hes long gone man..


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

i want to know who on God's green earth is giving him this horrible advice? i mean he couldn't possibly come up with this b.s. by himself. i mean is it his agent his friends the groupies i mean really i want to know. beacuse he said "winning a championship would be nice but me being happy is more important" that doesn't even sound like nothing that would come out of his mouth. i say F*** happiness give me a ring! emotions come and go like night and day. but that ring will stay forever.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

We might as well just get over the fact that we'll go well beyond the team's 40th anniversary without a championship. Around that time, LeBron James will be in New York and Stern will be focusing all the league's money there.

BTW, the Pistons currently hold the mark for longest time before their first title, 41 years. Right now, the Suns are going into season no. 38.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

phxsunshine said:


> i say F*** happiness give me a ring! emotions come and go like night and day. but that ring will stay forever.


:krazy: That's all that needs to be said. You'll change your tune when you get out in the real world. The most absurb statement I've read in weeks.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

"That's all that needs to be said. You'll change your tune when you get out in the real world. The most absurb statement I've read in weeks."

what? i mean come on homie. isn't that what these guys play for their whole career? and to say that you would rather play for team thats like really really bad and have like no chance in hell to win a championship is absurb. he's the one thats crazy. hell, he can buy happiness with the money phoenix will give him if he ever comes back.


----------

